# Learning Computer Programming



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

I'm currently learning programming and it would be awesome if we could learn together. Anyone interested?


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Which language?


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

I learnt to use C++ a while back, trying to have a go on Python right now. Would be interesting to have a buddy on that


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in! What program are you currently trying to learn?


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

I'm trying to learn Python. I have a little bit of programming knowledge but I'm still noobish. I think it might be a good idea to meet on tinychat or oovoo or something. What's better? 
We can also implement Google Docs in order to show our programs.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

DAHN said:


> I'm trying to learn Python. I have a little bit of programming knowledge but I'm still noobish. I think it might be a good idea to meet on tinychat or oovoo or something. What's better?
> We can also implement Google Docs in order to show our programs.


No need to worry about that. I'll admit..I haven't learned any programming at all yet. Though I may learn a few languages from courses I'll have to take when I start my engineering major. I want to learn JavaScript first, but don't know where to start. I'm not sure if the program is compatible with a mac (which shows how little I really know).
Sounds like a good idea. What about skype?


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

FillInTheBlank said:


> No need to worry about that. I'll admit..I haven't learned any programming at all yet. Though I may learn a few languages from courses I'll have to take when I start my engineering major. I want to learn JavaScript first, but don't know where to start. I'm not sure if the program is compatible with a mac (which shows how little I really know).
> Sounds like a good idea. What about skype?


I'm down for whatever works. Try out Learn to code | Codecademy if you want to learn JavaScript. I haven't completed all the exercises but I've done some of them. It can get kind of tricky/frustrating if you're completely new.


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a good online resource:
Programming, Motherfucker - Do you speak it? (you'll have to google it because I can't link yet).
Python is a good place to start. Learning the basics of an language is the best place to start, it doesn't really matter what language it is. Once you do that, learning a new language is usually a matter of days. Python is good for beginners because it has a simple syntax. 

I suggest _Learn Python the Hard Way_.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

nordlund63 said:


> Here's a good online resource:
> Programming, Motherfucker - Do you speak it? (you'll have to google it because I can't link yet).
> Python is a good place to start. Learning the basics of an language is the best place to start, it doesn't really matter what language it is. Once you do that, learning a new language is usually a matter of days. Python is good for beginners because it has a simple syntax.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that, I love me some resources.
I'm actually learning through this book at the moment. I'll probably pick up another more advanced book after I finish this one up and then move on to Django.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DAHN said:


> I'm currently learning programming and it would be awesome if we could learn together. Anyone interested?


Second year programmer thinking of doing a PHD in it later if I can find a monkey to finance it. I'm studying game software engineering though, but regardless all programming is the same.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DAHN said:


> Wow, thanks for that, I love me some resources.
> I'm actually learning through this book at the moment. I'll probably pick up another more advanced book after I finish this one up and then move on to Django.


NO, BOY LEARN THE GOD LANGUAGE C++, MASTERING THIS IS MASTERING EVERYTHING. PLUS SINCE IT'S VERY PAINFUL AND UNFORGIVING, IT WILL TELL YOU WHETHER YOU ARE CUT OUT FOR A CAREER IN IT OR NOT. DON'T DO THE PUSSY LANGUAGES YET.

amen.


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> NO, BOY LEARN THE GOD LANGUAGE C++, MASTERING THIS IS MASTERING EVERYTHING. PLUS SINCE IT'S VERY PAINFUL AND UNFORGIVING, IT WILL TELL YOU WHETHER YOU ARE CUT OUT FOR A CAREER IN IT OR NOT. DON'T DO THE PUSSY LANGUAGES YET.
> 
> amen.


C++ is terrible and you should feel bad for suggesting it.

Its only saving grace is that its pretty good for games.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> NO, BOY LEARN THE GOD LANGUAGE C++, MASTERING THIS IS MASTERING EVERYTHING. PLUS SINCE IT'S VERY PAINFUL AND UNFORGIVING, IT WILL TELL YOU WHETHER YOU ARE CUT OUT FOR A CAREER IN IT OR NOT. DON'T DO THE PUSSY LANGUAGES YET.
> 
> amen.


I actually don't need to become a wizardly hacker/god programmer. I just want to get good enough in order to build basic things.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

nordlund63 said:


> C++ is terrible and you should feel bad for suggesting it.
> 
> Its only saving grace is that its pretty good for games.


Every language has its use mate, there is no perfect language since they all have their uses. you must be shit at c++, its just the best language to teach you whether a career in it is appropriate or not. Its like people who hate a language are immature, you must be also looking at learning assembly it self (sure not to amazing proficiency) but it helps to broaden your horizon and helps you to appreciate that all those different languages are just a means to that. plus the compiler write is always an idiot once you get really real with bugs


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DAHN said:


> I actually don't need to become a wizardly hacker/god programmer. I just want to get good enough in order to build basic things.


You sound like a proper noob son, its like me 2 years ago, but luckily I went into the deep end and it really did broaden my horizon. Programming is far more difficult which is why the range of skill levels is extremely wide in the industry. If you want to build boring stuff then the easy route is sufficient, I'm sure that your definition of whatever is basic will turn out to not be basic at all. It's something that slowly dawns at you the moment your NT brain realises that there are far more improvements to make which will simply bug you to death. This is a really long story I'm still trying to wrestle with myself but the simple fact is that nothing is ever simple.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> You sound like a proper noob son, its like me 2 years ago, but luckily I went into the deep end and it really did broaden my horizon. Programming is far more difficult which is why the range of skill levels is extremely wide in the industry. If you want to build boring stuff then the easy route is sufficient, I'm sure that your definition of whatever is basic will turn out to not be basic at all. It's something that slowly dawns at you the moment your NT brain realises that there are far more improvements to make which will simply bug you to death. This is a really long story I'm still trying to wrestle with myself but the simple fact is that nothing is ever simple.


Well, it depends on what you want to accomplish. I know that programming is difficult, I'm not denying that. However, I'm not set out to be a super programmer because that's not what I want to do.

What I'd really like to do is build a web based business.
So the things I learn should go towards that.
What I've learned so far is HTML, CSS, some Javascript/Jquery.(front-end)
Now, I want to focus on Python and move onto Django. I was debating whether to go this route or go Ruby/Rails.

The reason I don't need to be a super programmer/developer is because that's not my end goal. I'd rather take care of the business/marketing side while I learn some basic programming skills to help out. In the end all I want to build is a prototype to gain traction. I know my strengths so I want to use those while a more seasoned programmer can work on the technical aspects. Of course, I will help out whenever I can. 

As of right now I don't have a partner/co-founder, but I think through learning programming I can meet the right kind of people. This is the reason I'll be minoring in Computer Science while working through my business major.

Pretty much I'm just learning as I go and I'm focusing on the most pertinent issues.

Perhaps I will enjoy programming later on and I'll find a passion for it like you have. For now, this is what I want to do.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DAHN said:


> Well, it depends on what you want to accomplish. I know that programming is difficult, I'm not denying that. However, I'm not set out to be a super programmer because that's not what I want to do.
> 
> What I'd really like to do is build a web based business.
> So the things I learn should go towards that.
> ...


Oh understood, then c++ is not for you. But if you intend to take computer science or any software engineering courses then I'd recommend C++.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd like to learn a programming language, with the end goal being knowing enough to make a video game. But I haven't the slightest as to what I should study first. Possibly Python if that's what everyone is going for.

I'm in the middle of finally learning HTML, CSS, etc, though, so I don't think I even have rights to post in this thread. Dx


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Valiums said:


> I'd like to learn a programming language, with the end goal being knowing enough to make a video game. But I haven't the slightest as to what I should study first. Possibly Python if that's what everyone is going for.
> 
> I'm in the middle of finally learning HTML, CSS, etc, though, so I don't think I even have rights to post in this thread. Dx


Hmm. You can definitely learn Python and then move onto Pygame. There's some tutorials on the site. You also might these useful.
Eli Bendersky's website » Pygame tutorial


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

my best advice is doing projects you "have no business" doing 

if youre beginner then try intermediate stuff out ..if your intermediate then try advanced ...this is way harder but if you manage to survive long enough then you'll be able to laugh in the face of your competition...


im currently learning objective-c and java so the mobile platform can be my next conquest ...similar to you i picked up html , css, and javascript a while back and since then ive been able to make that pursuit financially worthwhile 

good luck


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

SPtheGhost said:


> my best advice is doing projects you "have no business" doing
> 
> if youre beginner then try intermediate stuff out ..if your intermediate then try advanced ...this is way harder but if you manage to survive long enough then you'll be able to laugh in the face of your competition...
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm currently learning javascript, and trying to get started with Java. Anyone want to team up on those grounds? I have a little experience in Python (just don't expect much OOP...that shit confuses me in Python...not quite as bad in Java (or at least it makes sense).


I am actually running a Minecraft server that I have been using as an excuse to implement what I learn in HTML/CSS, Javascript (on the site), and I can use the Java for plugins and things.  Always good to have a bigger picture in mind for motivation.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Signify said:


> I'm currently learning javascript, and trying to get started with Java. Anyone want to team up on those grounds? I have a little experience in Python (just don't expect much OOP...that shit confuses me in Python...not quite as bad in Java (or at least it makes sense).
> 
> 
> I am actually running a Minecraft server that I have been using as an excuse to implement what I learn in HTML/CSS, Javascript (on the site), and I can use the Java for plugins and things.  Always good to have a bigger picture in mind for motivation.


I'm up for learning Javascript.


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> NO, BOY LEARN THE GOD LANGUAGE C++, MASTERING THIS IS MASTERING EVERYTHING. PLUS SINCE IT'S VERY PAINFUL AND UNFORGIVING, IT WILL TELL YOU WHETHER YOU ARE CUT OUT FOR A CAREER IN IT OR NOT. DON'T DO THE PUSSY LANGUAGES YET.
> 
> amen.


If I may ask, what is the difference between C and C++? In that, why do you consider C++ the ultimate, unforgiving language? I haven't dabbled with C++ yet, but I did learn a little bit of C, then a little bit of Java. I remember having one hell of a time figuring Java out in the beginning because I kept thinking "What the hell, where are the pointers?"

Switching from procedural to object-oriented programming was like a big paradigm shift for me.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

MirrorSmile said:


> If I may ask, what is the difference between C and C++? In that, why do you consider C++ the ultimate, unforgiving language? I haven't dabbled with C++ yet, but I did learn a little bit of C, then a little bit of Java. I remember having one hell of a time figuring Java out in the beginning because I kept thinking "What the hell, where are the pointers?"
> 
> Switching from procedural to object-oriented programming was like a big paradigm shift for me.


C++ introduces a lot of messier new concepts as Stroustrup put it. It tries to be a master of everything thing, which contributes to the complexity (and bugs), everyone complains about it yet nobody can disregard it when it comes to speed and efficiency (HENCE AWESOME). That last part was just me lying a bit but the real reason its popular even now is its wide spread adoption. It has a lot to learn from many languages (most of which are 1 trick ponies) and some are even superior to it like the D programming language. And its true that D is better than C++, but the reason nobody touches D is because too many software databases are already written in C++, it would be far too expensive having to write all those databases from scratch. 

D fundamentally crippled itself when it decided not to be compatible with C++ (like how C++ did with C). And whilst the reason for not being compatible was good (C++ has too much baggage), it unfortunately was the source of its ruin (Stroustrup wasn't stupid when he put that baggage, it made economic sense ).


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheat sheets for developers:
Cheat Sheet Roundup - Over 30 Cheatsheets for developers

Free programming books:
[url]http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/programming.php[/URL]


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Ngg said:


> Cheat sheets for developers:
> Cheat Sheet Roundup - Over 30 Cheatsheets for developers
> 
> Free programming books:
> http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/programming.phpFree Programming Books


This is awesome. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd like to join you guys in learning computer programming. Python or Java sound good. I'm also someone who isn't necessarily looking to be a god-level programmer at this stage - I'm not planning for a career in IT or anything, it just seems interesting to know about.

Warning: I'm a proper noob. The only thing I've learnt is HTML at 11 years old (so I've forgotten most it now). Even there, I've been informed that it's a markup language and so it doesn't count...sigh.

(I don't think that either DreamWeaver or GameMaker count either. :frustrating


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

MIT is running a complete 15week open course on Computer Science using Python as their language of choice: https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.00x/2013_Spring/about


It has already started and some deadlines have passed but you can quickly catch up if you want. The pass grade for a certificate is 55%


----------



## nyummy (Mar 26, 2013)

I've learned a lot of CSS/HTML when I was younger due to pure interest.

I'm planning to enhance my nonexistent skills in C++ and javascript. I want to learn python over the summer too, and it seems like many are up for it. Count me in.. Ish.

Too many things to learn, too little time..
I'm not a programmer by any means, I just enjoy it.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

I learned a bit of C++ and Python when I was in high school, but I wouldn't say I'm fluent by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

I'd love to learn Python and Java. I've already got PHP under my belt.


----------

